# urgent samsung home theater f5502 vs sony e3100



## anurag4444 (Jul 13, 2013)

I want to purchase home theater which one should I buy between Samsung f5502 and Sony e3100 .
Samsung has hdmi input and less price as compared to Sony. I have heard samsung new home theater has good sound quality than there previous model.
while Sony has NFC which I am not interested  Sony also has inbuilt WiFi while samsung is WiFi ready.
I was not able to listen Sony and samsung at same time so I am confused between sound quality so please help me.
also like to mention that Samsung has dual core processor. 
If I look at features Samsung looks better specially with hdmi input less price
but I am confused with sound quality.
so please reply your suggession  urgently.
my tv is also samsung 3d.


----------



## anurag4444 (Jul 21, 2013)

anurag4444 said:


> I want to purchase home theater which one should I buy between Samsung f5502 and Sony e3100 .
> Samsung has hdmi input and less price as compared to Sony. I have heard samsung new home theater has good sound quality than there previous model.
> while Sony has NFC which I am not interested  Sony also has inbuilt WiFi while samsung is WiFi ready.
> I was not able to listen Sony and samsung at same time so I am confused between sound quality so please help me.
> ...



Please anyone reply.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 24, 2013)

Among the two sony is a better brand in HT section, apart from that I would suggest you to have a look at onkyo systems too.


----------

